# looking for parts/website obsolete sears mower



## redtomato (Oct 5, 2008)

Looking for Craftsman Sears 42" rotary mower deck parts model #917.253230. Sears part # 634a417 which is outer mandrel sheave and sears part #634a315 which is outer shaft and flange or the whole assembly that includes shaft and sheave. The tractor itself is a SS-15 HP model number 917.25381. Are there any websites that have obsolete lawnmower parts? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks much


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Redtomato, do you have either pics of the parts you need or out of the mower's manual?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

Have you tried Sears for these parts:

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...CTOR&backToLink=Return to Sub Components list

Looks like they have everything you want. It is marked as in stock.

Guess you want items # 13,14 and 15. Look about $70.00 USD plus shipping.

BG


----------



## redtomato (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks much--I tried Sears Parts and both of the parts I need are no longer made. I even tried to order the complete Mandrel Assemble w/sheave-outer (part#634a423). I'm guessing the only place I'll be able to get the parts is if someone is "parting out" an old machine. I appreciate your help anyway :wave::wave:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, I'll be......Shown as being in stock :upset:

If you can't find one, a good shop should be able to make a different one work.

Sorry

BG


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

I think the problem is model # 917.253230 is a complete mower not just a deck and is made by AYP/EHP and all parts are readily available. You must have a typo on the deck #.


----------



## redtomato (Oct 5, 2008)

It is indeed a 42" rotary mower that is attached under the SS-15 tractor. I think the problem is that I believe it was produced in 1971 and that is the reason I'm having problems ordering the parts. Oh well---There is no typo mistake as I have the original manuals that came with both the tractor (ss-15 model#917.25381) and the sears owners manual for the rotary mower (model#917.253230). I am able to find some parts for the mower, just not the mandrel parts.:sigh:


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

I just checked with my distributer and 634A423 is an AYP part, but the mandrel for model #917.253230 is 187281. Something doesn't add up. I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

Part # 634A423 is NLA, but that's not the mandrel for 917.253230.:4-dontkno


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

k2skier said:


> Part # 634A423 is NLA, but that's not the mandrel for 917.253230.:4-dontkno


That's what I'm seeing, too.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The part that is being referred to is what I know as a spindle assembly. Just because the part is not available by the original part number does not mean that it is not currently available..... the old # could have been superceded by a new and improved part. 

Seeing how you have a Craftsman mower perhaps I am correct in presuming you are in the US? If this is the case I recommend you visit your local NAPA store. They do carry mower parts.... and even some marine parts.

Is the whole assembly damaged or is it just the bearing? If caught soon enough the unit can be salvaged by replacing the bearing. Again, take the assembly to a good auto parts dealer where they can cross-reference the bearing number and in most cases supply you with a new bearing assembly. I have done this many times with many different applications. 

I am partial to NAPA..... all my auto parts are purchased there..... they do have my complete trust (for almost 40 yrs).

Keep us informed,
SABL


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

I checked 3 aftermarket parts sources, none had this spindle.


----------



## BWheeler (Oct 28, 2008)

REDTOMATO I think that I have the part that you are looking for. I need the center blade assembly part #634A426. I can send you a picture of what I have and you can see if that is what you need. I could use some help finding my part. Let me know.
Brian


----------

